# aux adapter installed, volume issues



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

I installed an aux adapter to my cd changer port. It sounds fine, but it noticebly does not get as loud as a CD or the Radio.

I have an S50, volume is turned all the way up on it.

Anyone else experience this with the Aux adapters?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds line you need an inline amp.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Is there a menu setting in your Sirius receiver to turn the volume up to match levels with the radio? My XM receiver has this feature.


----------



## hitdog042 (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Sounds line you need an inline amp.


Yeah.. I was thinking the same thing. I was hoping the aux adapter was bad so I could avoid another purchase.

I bought a different brand to try out and will install it this weekend. Otherwise, the inline amp is the only thing to do.

To the other poster, no there is no option on that on the S50, just a volume control.


----------

